# Ati Radeon x700 Crash



## JSS (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi

I'm using Windows vista x64 and the latest beta version of AtiTool. I was looking for some good clock & memory settings, but when I pushed the memory slider a little upwards, my computer freezed with all sorts of colours followed by a bluescreen. I've tryed restarting the computer several times, but as soon as the computers want to load the desktop, i get a blue screen. Luckely i can safe boot my computer, but i can't start atitool in safe modus to reset my settings . 

Is there any chance that i can reset my settings, or is my video card doomed?

I'm using a Ati Radeon x700 SE video card

Thanks already


----------

